# Socket Programmierung tuts



## 2fast4you87 (5. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Leute,
kennt jmd ein gutes tut für socket programmierung unter WINDOWS in C++ ?
Ich habe schon folgende :

http://www.c-worker.ch/
http://www.zotteljedi.de/
http://www.google.de

Aber die meißten sind dann für unix oder in c c# << wo ja c nicht so das Problem ist, kann man ja um schreiben in c++.

Trotzdem kennt jmd so nen schönes Tutorial, oder ein Buch was ich mir holen könnte ?


Gruß ....


----------



## FireFlow (5. Oktober 2005)

Ein Tutorial und die MSDN als Referenz sollte für ein Einstiegsprojekt auf jeden Fall reichen.

Gruß


----------



## 2fast4you87 (5. Oktober 2005)

ja klar, habe ja nen portscanner und sowas geschrieben, aber gibt es noch mehr Tutorials ?
Oder heißt es ab jetzt alles selber ausprobieren ?

Gruß ...


----------



## C Coder (5. Oktober 2005)

Ich weiß zwar nicht genau was du vorhast, aber wenn du dir Protokolle aneignen willst, 
würde ich dir einfach raten dir die Spezifikationen(z.B. TCP - Aufbau der Header usw.) 
anzuschauen und dann über RAW- Sockets diese nachzubauen.


----------

